# New Harvest Mice Babies!!!!!



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to show off my new arrivals. I got my first harvest mouse (Curtis) a while ago and absolutely adore him so decided to get myself a breeding pair (Travis and Katy) who I have had for about 6 weeks. 
This is my first litter and they were born about a week ago there are 5 and so far they havn't ventured out of the nest but I'm sure they will soon. I know the pics aren't brilliant but they were all asleep together except for the little fella looking at the camera but it gives you an idea of how darn cute they are.
Now I just have to ready myself to part with them when they are old enough to go to new homes!!!!!! If anyone is looking for some and you are near my area you can email me or leave a message here, they won't be ready for a few weeks yet. So what do you all think?????


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

They are lovely - I didn't even realise they were available as pets


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Christina
They are quite hard to get a hold of in pet shops, but I was really lucky and found a breeder not to far from me. They make lovely pets as they are cute, friendly and don't have the mousey smell that puts some people off of owning ordinary mice.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

They are sweet  congratulations!


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a new piccy of one of them.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Omg that is just adorable  :-*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!



wat sexes??


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks......they are just starting to come out and explore the tank so will take some more piccys soon.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

so cute cant wait to get my mice  getting 5 i think  x


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!
> 
> wat sexes??


Not sure what sex they are yet, but hope I have at least 1 little girl so I can give Curtis my other boy a partner.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Awww bless

>.< i just wanna dip it in my tea (in a goodway) [Joke]


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Another Piccy, ready to find new homes now......


----------



## CHINCHILLA (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

Do you still have Harvest Mice? I notice that this message was left last august. I've always loved Harvest Mice since finding a nest in corn when I was a kid and had no idea it was possible to keep them as pets. They are just unbelieveably cute! I wonder if it is possible to breed them and release them back into the countryside..I would think that would be a very rewarding and useful thing to do.

I live in Dorset which I realise is a long way from where you live but I would certainly consider buying a pair or two from you to start a colony. I drive to the Lake District most years so where you are would be no problem! I've kept chinchillas and rats in the past but sadly don't have any pets at the moment.

Anyway..it would be great to hear from you and to hear how your Harvest Mouse breeding has been going. My email is [email protected].

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Suzy (Sep 14, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> They are sweet  congratulations!


Well fancy seeing you here!!!! I'm just off to pick up 4 of these in York

Hope you still visit this forum - don't have time to check just now.

Suzy xx


----------



## mel2010 (Jul 22, 2010)

They are really sweet


----------



## Jeff Whyatt (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for some harvest mice and live in the lincolnshire area please email me at [email protected]


----------

